# Vortex Nomad 20-60x60 Spotting Scope Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Vortex Nomad 20-60x60 Spotting Scope Sale - Only $229.99 in your choice of Straight or Angled*

To make this Holiday Special even more exciting you can make this into a package:
We are offering a Vortex Nomad Spotting Scope with your choice of a:
Vortex Crossfire 8x32 Binocular 
Vortex Crossfire 8x42 Binocular 
or
Vortex Crossfire 10x42 Binocular 
*for only $299.99*

The Nomad is a heavyweight performer in a light, compact package. Fully multi-coated optics and a 60mm objective lens guarantee a bright image-even at the highest end of the 20-60x magnification. Rugged, waterproof, impact-resistant construction stands up to rough use in the field-while maintaining its sleek good looks for the shooting bench. The angled eyepiece design permits lower scope mounting height, which allows better stability and user comfort. The Straight eyepiece design promotes quick subject aquisition and is ideal for car window mounts. Perfect for use whenever space is at a premium. The Nomad is simply a great all-round spotting scope. Counting tines or calling shots-the Nomad is the perfect companion.

Explore the wilds with a scope that's made for high adventure. The Nomad 60mm spotting scope ranks high on the value scale with smooth handling, rich image quality, and a rugged construction - ideal qualities for any trip. Now you can take in awe-inspiring views without breaking your back or your budget.

Zoom in on the natural side of wildlife 
Take the Nomad scope and move in on the drama surrounding waterfowl and game in wilderness landscapes. As you look through the zoom eyepiece of the Nomad, you can travel from panoramic scenes at 20x to more targeted details at 60x, enjoying great color, clarity and comfortable full field views even if you wear eyeglasses. 
Fully multi-coated optics make every scene brighter and more detailed. 
BaK-4 high density glass prisms deliver sharp views from one edge of the field to the other. 
Contemporary eyecup design makes the most of long eye relief for wide angled views, available to every user by simply retracting the multi-stop eyecup to the most pleasing position. 
Waterproof housing provides complete protection from rain, sleet and snow because of tight O-ring seals. 
Fogproofing with nitrogen purging prevents condensation on internal lenses so you enjoy clear views in spite of sudden temperature changes. 
Polycarbonate body housing is rugged and easy to carry.

*Optical Features* 
Fully Multi-Coated Lenses - Increase light transmission with multiple anti-reflective coatings on all air-to-glass surfaces.

*Construction Features* 
Porro Prism - Offers maximum image quality and performance in a traditional design.
Straight Body Design - Valued for speedier target acquisition and ease of use. Most compatible design for use with car window mounts.
Angled Body Design - Valued for allowing an overall lower mounting height which maximizes stability in wind, offers greater comfort when glassing for extended periods, and permits the use of a smaller, lighter tripod.
Waterproof - Optics are sealed with o-rings to prevent moisture, dust, and debris from getting inside the spotting scope.
Fogproof - Nitrogen gas purging delivers fogproof and waterproof performance.

*Convenience Features* 
Multi-Position Eyecup - Twists up and down to precise, intermediate settings to maximize custom fit for comfortable viewing with or without eyeglasses.
Sunshade - Reduces glare and shields the objective lens from raindrops and snow.
Rotating Tripod Ring - Allows rotation of the eyepiece to a sideways position-most useful for viewing through an angled spotting scope body on a car window mount.

*Specs:*
Magnification - 20-60x
Objective Lens Diameter - 60 mm
Linear Field of View - 114-51 feet/1000 yards
Angular Field Of View - 2.2-1 degrees
Close Focus - 20 feet
Eye Relief - 14 mm-17 mm 
Exit Pupil - 3-1 mm
Length - 13.2 inches (Angled) 14" (Straight)
Weight - 36.1 ounces

*Comes With:*
•Eyepiece cap
•Objective lens cover
•View-through carry case
Vortex VIP Lifetime No Fault Warranty

Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 or e-mail [email protected] with any questions.

Happy Holidays to you and your family from your Camera Land Family


----------

